# zeroexit log



## zeroexit (Jun 30, 2009)

Have currently started the ultimate diet2.0 (modified)
Here are my current 1rms at 158. Squat 407, Bench 265, deadlift 506 (no belt or straps)
The deadlift pr is new but i'll show a link to a belted 507 i video taped a few weeks ago.





YouTube Video












Log Beginning:
June 29th
squat(kg) 140x1 150x1 155x1
gluteham bw, 20,20,15,15
abs 15,15,15,15
hanging leg raises 8,8,8,
sidebends 45x20,20
side crunch thing 12, 12

(lower back was still from the unbelted 506 deadlift i did a few days ago)

nutrition
Calories		
1,176
Fat	
71.1
Carbohydrate	
8.1
Protein	
122.5

That was my second day of sub 10 carbs.


----------



## zeroexit (Jul 1, 2009)

Close grip bench
205x,3x6 225x1x2
SS Incline Bench 155x8x4 seated cable row 160x8x4
ss DB press 65x8x3 facepull 40x12x3 
ss Machine fly 12x6 reverse machine fly 12x6
2 part raises, front raise 7,5x20x3 , sideraise 7.5,20,3 shrug 55x20x3 

Grams	
Calories		
1,518
Fat	
96.2
Saturated	
27.3
Polyunsaturated	
13.9
Monounsaturated	
31.9
Carbohydrate	
8.2
Protein	
149.7


----------



## zeroexit (Jul 2, 2009)

did not workout yesterday felt very shitty.
Calories		
1,474
Fat	
113.0
Carbohydrate	
4.4	
Protein	
106.6

did not sleep last night at all.

I was supposed to workout this evening and then immediately carb load, but I couldnt make it so  I hit it at 6am and then I'm going to wait till this evening to start.

Bench press normal 205x8 2board 205x7 (paused)
45 back raise bw20 6kgx12
Leg ext 170x2x10
leg curl 43kgx2x12
gluteham raise 2x15

DB press 65x10,8 chinups 12, 8 
Flies 2x12 seated row (weird grip) 160x7,7
Lateral raise 5x15, 10x2x15
2 sets biceps ss with pushdowns

depletion workout, i feel like shit.

carbload breakdown start at 7thrusday end 10pm friday. Goal 900-1000grams of carbs, 160 grams of protein, minimal fat (max 50 grams)


----------



## katt (Jul 2, 2009)

So what have you modified on the UD 2?  I did that a few months back and it worked awesome!   You look pretty lean in the video, and you want to lean up more?


----------



## zeroexit (Jul 2, 2009)

well i hit a temperature of 103 and started to carb load a little early, the workout drained me to much. 
I had modified the routine for the sub 10 carbs, and not mentioned i run for 45minutes every other day. This was too much for my body to handle. I droped from a very high weight going into this of 165 (i had a bad week of eating to 155. So once I'm up to it I'll read the book and create a new plan. Also, my workouts wont be like his.


----------



## katt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow - I can't even imagine doing those workouts _*and*_ running on such a low calorie diet...    no wonder you felt like shit


----------

